

Does Windows Phone 7 Have a Data Transmission Bug? - steipete
http://mobile.slashdot.org/story/11/01/03/1558244/Does-Windows-Phone-7-Have-a-Data-Transmission-Bug

======
aaronbrethorst
[http://www.winsupersite.com/article/mailbag/Mailbag-
January-...](http://www.winsupersite.com/article/mailbag/Mailbag-
January-2-2011.aspx)

------
jf
I'd love to see a packet capture substantiating this claim.

